# Ohio-beaut. Male golden going to shelter tomorrow



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://athensohio.craigslist.org/pet/1534166785.html


*athens, OH craigslist > community > pets *

ple

70 lb Golden Retriever *FREE* (Athens Ohio West State St)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2010-01-02, 2:07PM EST
Reply to: *[email protected]* [Errors when replying to ads?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Giving up my dog I've had for 3 years, he is 3 years old, he is a smart dog that knows tricks and very loving but he peed on my roommate's bed and is costing him 500$ to replace. I'm hoping to send him to a loving family that will give him lots of attention and walk him often. Please call 937-238-4424 if you're interested, his name is Skye. Come Monday (Jan 4th) I'll be taking him to the animal shelter. He has all his shots and is neutered. He comes with a big crate and toys! 

· Location: Athens Ohio West State St 

· 






PostingID: 1534166785


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Idiot.

Karen, have you sent this to the OH rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

No I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to email rescues.

I just emailed the craigslist idiot and also three of the Golden Ret. Rescue in Ohio
Hope it's not too late


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

the CL listing has been removed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

I emld. the Craigslist poster but it's not going through can you try Mylissk and tell her to contact the Ohio rescues and give her a link.
I emld. Grin, Golden treasures and Cindy Laws.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Would anybody know what the nearest shelter is to her--Athens?

Perhaps a call to the shelter might turn something up--

SJ


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

JERK...thats all I can think of to say..


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

A dog like that would be re-homed here INSTANTLY. Gawd! What are people thinking?


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor thing! I hope he's able to be re-homed.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I sent an email to this person with 4 Ohio rescue websites. I was really nice about it... I wrote did you know there are golden rescues? So at least they know. However, I did not get an email back.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what an idiot!And poor puppy.I hope someone nice got him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

olik said:


> what an idiot!And poor puppy.I hope someone nice got him.


 
My thoughts exactly...except I threw in some more colorful adjectives!!


----------

